# Most POTENT Indoor Strain In The World?



## TriP (Sep 14, 2007)

I have read that White Widow is the most potent. Is this true and if so what is the 2nd and 3rd most potent strains in the world? Also is this a good strain to start out with?


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure alot of the reporting on the highest potency is a sales tactic. Alot would have to do with growing environment. For instance I bought White Russian cause supposedly they did some comparison test and claimed it had the highest THC content out of all the strains grown, never did it list the strains though. Then I went on to read about Jack Herer and they claim it's some of the finest smoke you'll ever have.

I can say this, my white russian is about a month and a half old and that mother fucker stinks to all holy hell. I have never smelled anything like it, nor could I imagine anything with that kind of nastiness. It's a cross of the widow, so you probably can't go wrong with white widow.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 14, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I'm pretty sure alot of the reporting on the highest potency is a sales tactic.......quote]
> 
> simply true ^^^
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2007)

hijack is the most potent.
raft comes in second.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> hijack is the most potent.
> raft comes in second.


 
In your backyard?, or in the world?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> In your backyard?, or in the world?




in the world.


just wait.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 14, 2007)

lol...
good one.... those are really good


----------



## TriP (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for your imput guys.. lets keep em comin!


----------



## potlike (Sep 14, 2007)

trip one way you can improve thc percentage is by using Reptile lights to provide the plant with UVB. Do this 4-5 hours a day you'll get some frosty looking plants

-pot


----------



## the widowman (Sep 14, 2007)

TriP said:


> I have read that White Widow is the most potent. Is this true and if so what is the 2nd and 3rd most potent strains in the world? Also is this a good strain to start out with?


northern lights is the most powerful commercial strain in the world, great indoor or outdoor fast finnisher,


----------



## potlike (Sep 14, 2007)

if you could get ahold of an original version of it the most potent undisputable strain in history was a grandmother of Alaska Thunderfuck named Matanuska Thunderfuck which rang in at a reported 45% THC content level by far exceeding any other strain known to man.... but you can't because it is supposedly extinct-Alaska Thunderfuck supposedly though can get a very high THC content still 

It was grown in the wild in Matanuska valley in Alaska-and raked in the nutrients in the land from a near volcano... PERFECT atmosphere(volcanic ash active co2) for marijuana. Look it up if you don't believe me 

-pot


----------



## dursky (Sep 14, 2007)

drgreenthumb has it.


----------



## potlike (Sep 14, 2007)

Matanuska Thunderfuck was lost to extinction in the 1980's would have loved to have that.


-pot


----------



## TriP (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok guys, thanks for your continuing input! 
So far we have..

1st place nominees:
-White Widow
-Northern Lights
-HiJack

2nd place nominees:
Raft

Let's keep these coming and after a few are collected we will place a vote.

potlike- That is very cool to know. However it isn't currently existent so can't be added to the list. I guess I should've been more specific and said "..in the world today?" Damn I'd love to take a hit of that stuff huh? Could've been the cure for cancer.. ya never know.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cannabis compound slows lung cancer in mice - health - 18 April 2007 - New Scientist Tech


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 16, 2007)

> if you could get ahold of an original version of it the most potent undisputable strain in history was a grandmother of Alaska Thunderfuck named Matanuska Thunderfuck which rang in at a reported 45% THC content level by far exceeding any other strain known to man.... but you can't because it is supposedly extinct-Alaska Thunderfuck supposedly though can get a very high THC content still
> 
> It was grown in the wild in Matanuska valley in Alaska-and raked in the nutrients in the land from a near volcano... PERFECT atmosphere(volcanic ash active co2) for marijuana. Look it up if you don't believe me
> 
> -pot


yo i used to live in alaska an smoked both mtf an atf..what you just said is crap while mtf was a great strain 45% is rediclues several comapnies now offer varetions of both strains..as for the most potent....
1super nova..amsterdam seeds
2romulan...cant remember
3one of the white's,widow/russian/shark...several seed banks...
peace


----------



## potlike (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah those strains would be DISTANT cousins if anything. Alot of people say they don't even have mtf in their heritage.

You sure it was the Thunderfuck from the early 1980's? 45% was at the extreme high end, but even reports at 33% thc still sounded incredibly high in comparison to me.


-pot


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2007)

sounds like hogwash to me. 45% THC and it gets "lost"? whatever.


----------



## potlike (Sep 16, 2007)

I've never smoked it just heard the stories... so yeah I know what you mean fdd.

The story goes that it grew in the wild in Matanuska Valley in Alaska, also where some of the best crops are grown in the world if you want to check it out. 

It supposedly got "lost" by massive DEA raids cross breeding and the like.

-pot


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2007)

i've heard all the stories. sounds like urban legend.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 16, 2007)

45 percent thc means the plant is almost HALF THC. that's gnarly shit right there. really hard to imagine that though


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 16, 2007)

i was told it was true from a reliable source: Greased up def guy from Quahog


----------



## cnl491 (Sep 16, 2007)

wen i went to drug court they made me go to sum class..i dunno wat it was there was just a lota people there..they were talking bout all the different drugs. but then the women got to weed n she said..u think u have good shit..down in los alomas labs?? whick is like a nuclear lab place.. she said the scientist r coming up with 70% thc!! and i was like bull shit!! think it possible??


----------



## 000420 (Sep 16, 2007)

cnl491 said:


> ..down in los alomas labs?? whick is like a nuclear lab place.. she said the scientist r coming up with 70% thc!! and i was like bull shit!! think it possible??


yes it's called honey oil...LOL...j/k...but a plant that's 70% thc? that's to crazy..really..think about it.....


----------



## cnl491 (Sep 16, 2007)

yea for real they even had a video of the drugs n it showed a coulple plants ..it was deffintly a lab.. n people wearing white suits..then the plants were like crazy looking!! it was wierd..but looked fake!


----------



## natmoon (Sep 16, 2007)

Id love to have my strain analyzed for its potency content,i think its some pretty strong shit


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 16, 2007)

70%thc...ina lab sysnthysized probley who the fuck knows...but as back to the mtf atf talk...mtf was grown in the matnauska vally done virtually buy a single grower who stablized the strain back towards the late 80's some atf defently shows its mtf heritage buts since that strain hasn't been stablized it has different growth patterns amogst different growers....anything different is just stories...peace gb1


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 16, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> i was told it was true from a reliable source: Greased up def guy from Quahog


"Don't judge me, I'm just doing my thing!"


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 16, 2007)

i was wondering when someone would comment on that. very well done


----------



## natmoon (Sep 16, 2007)

greenbud1 said:


> 70%thc...ina lab sysnthysized probley who the fuck knows...but as back to the mtf atf talk...mtf was grown in the matnauska vally done virtually buy a single grower who stablized the strain back towards the late 80's some atf defently shows its mtf heritage buts since that strain hasn't been stablized it has different growth patterns amogst different growers....anything different is just stories...peace gb1


Your right about matanuska being a bit unstable,i had many weirded out leaves on mine and only 2 out of 7 females showed the traits that i wanted,good shit though bit of a weird flavour.
I used matanuska tundra from sagarmatha seeds in my breeding program 2 years ago as well as many other highly potent strains.
This will be my first harvest from a proper gro light,so far its looking really good and im going to buy a usb microscope so i can see how good the trics really look.


----------



## daddychrisg (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't have that much experience but I thought I would toss my two cents in..Out of the four strains that I have grown so far the Sweet Tooth is hands down the most potent out of the four.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 16, 2007)

Matanuska thunderfuck at 45%......MYTH. No fucking way is half of the bud pure THC....sounds like bullshit.


----------



## bluewizard (Sep 16, 2007)

70% THC is incredibly hard to believe, but at the same time with the advances in genetic engineering who knows? There was a Bullshit episode where they covered the American scientist who engineered the strain of wheat the would yield four times more than any other strain, and it was safe for human consumption. It was the same wheat, just four times more of it. Take that PRINCIPLE (not technique) and apply in in a lab setting to marijuana and who knows how potent they could grow a plant...

However, I'm still very skeptical.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 16, 2007)

considering all the matter the plant has to create just to enable itself to then create thc, there is no way. thats why we make hash and have been for thousands of years. if a pot plant could grow with 70%thc, were would the rest of the plant be. 30% plant creating 70% thc. doesnt sound possible anymore. its in the PLANTS dna to create thc, not the other way around. 

and remember, thc is a defence mechanism of a cannibis plant, both male and female, so it is secondary to its "purpose", which be repoduction and seed production for future crops. 

remember kids, it grows wild. on purpose, and has been... and will continue to do so


----------



## TriP (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol, the first page is relevant and the other 3 are off-topic. Oh well..


----------



## TasteBuds (Sep 18, 2007)

very well said sk3thc3!


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 19, 2007)

You cant have 70% thc, it would be all trichromes and no plant.


----------



## Hank (Sep 21, 2007)

Early misty was good. Purple haze is a blast.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 21, 2007)

big sur holy weed


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 21, 2007)

mexican dirt weed wil mess you up man its some bad ass smoke dude.......


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 21, 2007)

the weed i cant say much for but the seeds, if viable can reap a nice harvest of good smoke


----------



## bifter (Sep 21, 2007)

Wasn't there a strain called g13 that the american government were trying to grow really strong so that they had a REAL reason to say weed is bad.
Dont know how strong they got it
Bifter


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 21, 2007)

bs

g13 is a pure indica from clone


----------



## onehandedroller (Sep 21, 2007)

"
It has been alleged that G-13 was created by government agencies such as the CIA and the FBI who focused on hybridizing different strands of marijuana at the University of Mississippi in the 1970s. Supposedly, these organizations bred a strain of marjiuana through hybridization that was more potent than any other. It also supposedly has a concentration of THC of 28% by weight, which is almost double the average amount of the chemical in most high-grade sinsemilla grown commercially. One story states that a single cutting of this potent strain was liberated from the government facility in Mississippi [1].
Although the University of Mississippi assembled a world class cannabis collection during the late 1960s and early 1970s, there is no evidence that these researchers were ever involved in breeding high quality marijuana.[2]
More accepted stories state that a potent Afghani strain was most likely the basis for these rumors; over time, the potent strand's qualities were exaggerated into the modern urban legends. Because the sale of marijuana is illegal in the United States, it is not monitored by the government; for this reason, it is common for vendors to exaggerate the qualities of their product, possibly accounting for the urban legends.
Many cultivators and distributors of the strain continue to claim that it was developed through government experiments as evidence of its high potency. Realistically, G-13's THC content could be anywhere between 10 and 19%, considering most strains of this name simply bear the name, not a particular set of genetic traits. Widely accepted facts about the original G-13 is that it is a slightly strong indica variety that did not gain popularity till the strain was found in the US; hinting that the strain is likely mediocre in potency.
G-13 is now commonly considered an urban legend referring to no particular strain of Cannabis; as the true genetic G-13 strain may no longer exist, but the urban legend lingers, obscuring any real truth that may reside."


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^^there are still seed comps that offer the g-13 gens..strong fuckin plant...peace gb1


----------



## Lacy (Sep 25, 2007)

So why is that?


potlike said:


> trip one way you can improve thc percentage is by using Reptile lights to provide the plant with UVB. Do this 4-5 hours a day you'll get some frosty looking plants
> 
> -pot


----------



## Lacy (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes. I could see the gov't being shaded enough to set up some kind of scare tactic. They're sly enough.


bifter said:


> Wasn't there a strain called g13 that the american government were trying to grow really strong so that they had a REAL reason to say weed is bad.
> Dont know how strong they got it
> Bifter


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lacy said:


> So why is that?


the sun produces uvb and is one of the key components to thc realization. MH HIDs offer a good amount of this uv spectrum and is why some choose to flower with MH.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 25, 2007)

does the University of Mississippi still grow cannabis?


----------



## hygrow420 (Sep 29, 2007)

a good indoor strain i suggest is ppp (pure power plant) its a newer strain (i think) its sativa indica mix with mostly indica, or which ever is the more of a head high, but anyway its supposed to have the best yeild to potency ratio


----------



## kato88 (Sep 29, 2007)

I grew up in Alaska (spent 23 years there in the 70's-90's), I remember people calling their stuff "Matanuska Thunderfuck"... seems like lots of people used the name but I don't remember any of it being anywhere near as good as the white widow I had in Amsterdam.

Not saying it doesn't exist, but can't say I saw much of it.

They used to have a big party of the the Matanuska Valley called "Harvest", 2-3 days of bands and weed. They even had signs right out on the main road thru Wasilla saying "FREE POT" with an arrow leading to the concert. Couldn't bust them since they wern't selling it I guess.

At one point in the concert, some guys road up on a motorcycle with a 6-7 foot plant and placed it by the stage for all to pick off of.

Good times.


----------



## changalang (Feb 7, 2009)

how about barney's farm LSD strain they report a thc content of 24% not sure about CBD though. Have to be honest thoughstrain genetics aren't the only thing that are important for potency of a plant it's gonna come down to how well you grow them and what not.


----------



## WEEDS (Feb 7, 2009)

C99
Apollo 11

To bad Bros Grims no longer breeds.


----------



## Monolonof (Feb 7, 2009)

the widowman said:


> northern lights is the most powerful commercial strain in the world, great indoor or outdoor fast finnisher,


Norther Lights for sure, the grand mother of many great strands, blueberry, mango.. etc


----------



## Milton187 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have smoked the MTF. Two one hits made my knees give out. NO SHIT.

Another occasion it made the room "breathe", get bigger then smaller.

It was 50 an eighth back when weed was 15 and ounce.
It was gold in color and smelled and tasted like hash.

Milton


----------



## mightystoned (Feb 8, 2009)

check out bcseeds they say they have the most potent in thier euphoria strian 36% also the y have elephant bud witch they got a 34 % reading aLSO dr greenthumbs has a strain called matanuska thunderfuck very strong producing up to 2pnds a plant outdoors


----------



## dursky (Feb 8, 2009)

I spent some time in Africa and we traveled to a remote place were the natives whorshiped there pot plants. These plants were 20-25feet tall and the buds were about a pound each.. my god each plant must have yielded over 20 pounds.. dry. These crazy bastards would have a kinda lottery to see who would have to smoke the "BIG BONG" over half the natives that smoked from the"BIG BONG" would die shortly after from convalshions.. very sad indeed.
I brought back a seed, it is the size of a golf ball and am planning on growing it and having my own lottery.


----------



## dursky (Feb 8, 2009)

who's in???????????????


----------



## vapedg13 (Feb 8, 2009)

I saw photos on a website.... the origianl bubblebag website (5 years ago) www.bubblebag.com.... growers from Australia who had marijuana Trees not bushes freakin trees...one of the buds was from the top of their shoulder to their hand it actually extended past his fingers and weighed over a pound.....it was only 1 limb off the tree

I still have the photo its on another computer I have in storage.....I will see if I can dig it out ...it was the HUGEST bud I have even seen in my life


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 8, 2009)

man this is an old thread, but it's all in the sales tactic, and hear-say, good bud will fuck you as much as the next good strain


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 8, 2009)

what about alaskan ice crazy shit if grown to potential


----------



## ELee (Feb 8, 2009)

Double Bubblegum from the Grey Area is the most potent I've had to date. 

P.S. This is a Cannibus Cup Judge givin you this opinion!


----------



## Damios (Feb 8, 2009)

ELee said:


> P.S. This is a Cannibus Cup Judge givin you this opinion!


No offense but that just means you paid for a judges pass, which anyone can do.

If you made it all the way through then props to that. 

% thc always depends on genetics and environment conditions. Heat degrades thc, along with other things....

With that in mind your everyday stuff you migh find on the street or in the club is going to vary a LOT in its thc percentages because of all the different environments the stuff came from. 

But from base percentages and assuming that your grow environment is perfect and the strain reachs it's max rezin level, then warlock is 1st place at 29% and then g13 at 28%. 

"People who are not into marihuana will cry out it stinks like hell!, when taking a nose of fresh Warlock bud. Marihuana lovers, however, will rather praise its heavenly stinking scent. But its incredible aroma is not the only celestial dimension of Warlock: According to Gerrit, owner and breeder of Magus Genetics, Illinois state troopers measured awesome 29% THC in US-grown Warlock plants  it is not that often that a state`s institution provides excellent PR data to a cannabis seed bank"

http://www.dope-seeds.com/warlock.htm


----------



## ELee (Feb 27, 2009)

By no means was any taken. you are just confirming me in a sense...... yes, i bought a judges pass.......Keyword in all of this. I DID it. And that is my sole opinion. What was your choice? Resin did not seem to play a big part in stonage to me either. Overe there there would be tons of resin in the bottom of the bag. And some of the average strains blew them away. I think all that extra resin produced has only 1 purpose....... HASH! But getting back to power. I choose Double Bubblegum from the Grey Area because it wasn't even a contender....it was very cheap and I shared a cone spliff of it wit my boy and we didn't move ALL DAMN DAY. No F'n strain in the Cup did that! And thanks for the props because you were correct my friend.... We hit every one! I got the t-shirt and everything for doin it. If any of you experts read this. Please see what you can do to find and grow that particular strain....You will be backin this statement! When I go back........ Well when I come back, it's gonna be smoke in tha city...10-4??? Imma look into that Warlock, this is the first I've heard of it! 

Peace


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Feb 27, 2009)

TriP said:


> I have read that White Widow is the most potent. Is this true and if so what is the 2nd and 3rd most potent strains in the world? Also is this a good strain to start out with?


 
i would go with Sour Diesel, white widow and AK-47 and northern lightsxSkunk


----------



## Herbal Overdoser (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's funny how many diferent people say different strains are the number one most powerful, yet no one gives their sources...didn't you learn anything in school? Show me a source and i'll believe it


----------



## avgdude7 (Feb 27, 2009)

in my neck of the woods (Canada) there's some gnarly kush going around right now, but the best (in my experience) was in fact some White Widow about 4 yrs. ago. Also, recently I did have some White Rhino that ranked right up there with the big boys. But I've also had the good fortune to be gettin' some high quality BC MJ as of late....


----------



## reeferMaster (Feb 28, 2009)

master kush, supersilverhaze, warlock,bubba kush. superskunk.train wreak. fruit strains. i recomend all these strains personally some of my dankest bud came from special random seeds with fox farm nutes. sea bird guano in veg and bat guano for bud. sugar daddy. the way it grows depends on how good or shitty its going to be.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

Best indoor? That's easy, Cough. nl x hz


----------



## blakkmask (Feb 28, 2009)

If you want KNOCK U ON UR ASS POTENCY, go with Pure Indicas/ 80%+ Indica Dominent Stains.

-Afghan Kush- Very resinous almost, greasy very short

-White Rhino- Glistens likes Diamonds, Smells like fuel and #1 Med Stain in the World

- Black Domina - Ripe For the picking at 50 days Flower, This is my personal Fav. No strain has gotten me more FUCKED UP than Black Domina by Sensi Seeds. they Run about $120 per pack of 10 and are so woth it!!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 28, 2009)

potlike said:


> Matanuska Thunderfuck was lost to extinction in the 1980's would have loved to have that.
> 
> 
> -pot


How in the fuck could you grow outdoors in Alaska the light cycle is so fucked,must have something to do with the weird thc content


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 28, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> How in the fuck could you grow outdoors in Alaska the light cycle is so fucked,must have something to do with the weird thc content


Alright after going through this thread I think its safe to say the widows have it...BUT it's not all in THC content other factors play in when certain combination of noids just connect they make magic in your system, and it all depends on what your looking for in flavor, feel, do you want to sit down or get down, do you want to laugh your ass off or just go to sleep. There are so many different ways that different pot can leave you that its hard to say which is the "strongest". If by strongest do you mean if someone said i could get some white widow for 100 but i could get some super lemon haze for 150 id go for the super lemon haze because the white widow will knock me out but the lemon skunk will leave me up and social. 

But if we are talking flat out on the ground messed up not know what's going on I'd go with this stuff i don't think is around anymore its been like oh jesus ...9 years since i've seen it(prolly siezed by cops at some point)

Magic Mountains they called them a cross of white widowxNLX(some magic plant that no one know, believe me i've asked everyone that's had it and they get as far as i get and can't remeber the last one it was crossed with) But i have yet to the day never been as messed up as i was on that stuff

My friend thought he was running when he was walking down hill my 6'8 friend said he felt like he was walking on stilts, and me i thought i was in some old black and white movie watching it all, just on the brink of tripping balls (and i dont trip) all from some simple weed...it was awesome!!!!
Wish i could still find it


----------



## romero (Feb 28, 2009)

i smoked some baby purp last night
that shit had me taking pictures in burst mode
hahah
i thot my head was a camera


----------



## ekoostikdump (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of dumpster. I don't know the thc percentage but i'm sure it's high. It's an Ohio strain


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

boy would i love to try a piece of "DUMPSTER" lol (sarcastic)


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

dman, you guys talk about all these good stuff and good strans.. where im from nobody would pay extra for the good stuff sso noone has it.. like the only stuff we have around here is like shitty middies and the occasional kush. like kids dont care what it is. they just want the cheapest stuff


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

Green Monster said:


> dman, you guys talk about all these good stuff and good strans.. where im from nobody would pay extra for the good stuff sso noone has it.. like the only stuff we have around here is like shitty middies and the occasional kush. like kids dont care what it is. they just want the cheapest stuff



midwest????


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Mar 1, 2009)

brother you got to get to Colorado, as High times said in their global crop report Colorado is the center of the country for weed from the east coast the west coast and some just internationally traveling...plus with the most medical user per county(in certain counties) their are people growing some of the best stuff on their own and trading it at meetings...this place is the shit right up there with medocino CALI


----------



## hectorius (Mar 1, 2009)

bwahahahhaha hijack hahahahahhahahaha bwahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahaha
#1 big buddah cheese
#2 purple kushxhempstar ( green crack )
#3 champagnex blueberryxchemdog(supahijacked )lol
#4 master widow family ( white rhino, white shark white widowand nebula )
#5 og kush


----------



## ekoostikdump (Mar 1, 2009)

Deathstar and some really strong swissbliss have been getting passed around here in ohio. Like I mentioned above Dumpster is the best i've seen on the east coast. I moved it all last summer up and down the east coast going from show to show. The only competition on the lot for it was the other two strains that i mentioned. Oh yeah and you can't forget about Lemmon G. All of these strains are by clone only except SwissBliss. Check it out in google or something you're gaurenteed to be impressed. Never been west to Colorado but I'm going out with my family sometime this summer. I can't fucking wait!


----------



## ELee (Mar 31, 2009)

Double Bubblegum from The Grey Area Coffeshop in Amsterdam


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> in the world.
> 
> 
> just wait.


How do they yield indoors? I've got a couple of em vegging up and getting ready to turn into flowers


----------



## don juan de pappi (Apr 3, 2009)

AK47-One hitter quitter..that is for sure. I took a 3 foot bong rip...and I was done. For the rest of the day, and it was a wake and bake session.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 3, 2009)

don juan de pappi said:


> AK47-One hitter quitter..that is for sure. I took a 3 foot bong rip...and I was done. For the rest of the day, and it was a wake and bake session.


 
hahaha... i use to smoke ak-47 back in the days.. all kush .. and diesel now


----------



## budbulldog (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm just a nooob so ignore me, but wouldn't HOW you grow it have more impact on the end product than whatever strain you started trying to replicate...nay, improve on - heaven forbid - MOTHER NATURE! faagiddaboutit. i'm just guessing, but i think you guys are stoned.


----------



## Mortloch (Apr 4, 2009)

budbulldog said:


> i'm just a nooob so ignore me, but wouldn't HOW you grow it have more impact on the end product than whatever strain you started trying to replicate...nay, improve on - heaven forbid - MOTHER NATURE! faagiddaboutit. i'm just guessing, but i think you guys are stoned.


Yes and no, you can grow good weed bad and bad weed good, but you can't grow good bad weed. So you can buy good seeds and then screw it all up, or you can do everything right but grow a bag seed and it will get you high, taste good, just not as strong as a stable strain


----------

